# Soft whipped ganache as filling?



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello all - I read through some older posts on using ganache as a filling and the problems others have had. It has been a while since I tried this and have an order for a cake to be filled with soft bittersweet chocolate ganache. The old formula I found is as follows:

Soft whipped ganache for cake filling:

1 part chocolate to 2 parts cream (by weights)

Boil cream, pour over chocolate and let sit for approx 1 hr. Stir, strain and refrigerate until cold. Then, to lighten it, add an equal part of unwhipped heavy cream to the above chocolate mixture. Whip it until stiff and then fill cake ???

I've noticed other postings that just whip their original cooled ganache without adding additional cream. And, I've noticed the ratios of cream to chocolate are different ???

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## samstinson (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have a recipe for dark chocolate ganaches that's 1 part chocolate to 1 1/2 parts heavy cream.

Boil the cream and add to chocolate. Whisk together and let cool overnight.

The next day I heat up an additional 1/3 cup of cream and melt 5 gelatine leaves per kilo of chocolate and whip that into the ganache until light and fluffy.

I hope gelatin is an option /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Samantha -

Yes, gelatin is an option - thank you!  Do you add the additional cream (once its heated and cooled) before or after you add the gelatin?


----------



## samstinson (Oct 20, 2010)

add gelatin to hot cream and this mixture has to be added warm before it solidifies.  Don't worry it's a small enough liquid that it will just take the chill off your ganache.  Add the mixture to the ganache while the mixer is running.


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you so much Samantha !! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I see no reason to add additional cream at the end if your ratios are right in the first place. I've always just used two parts cream to one part chocolate, refrigerated it, then whipped. No problems.


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

chefpeon said:


> I see no reason to add additional cream at the end if your ratios are right in the first place. I've always just used two parts cream to one part chocolate, refrigerated it, then whipped. No problems.


Thanks for your response Chefpeon. I actually tried this exact ratio yesterday, not adding any additional cream and, though it worked well, I would have liked to have seem it a little lighter (I was afraid of overwhipping it). I was doing some more research and came across another suggestion which said to hold back some of the cream in the initial ratio, make and refrigerate the ganache as usual, and add the held-back amount of cream to the ganache the next day and whip it to make it lighter. Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

> Thanks for your response Chefpeon. I actually tried this exact ratio yesterday, not adding any additional cream and, though it worked well, I would have liked to have seem it a little lighter (I was afraid of overwhipping it). I was doing some more research and came across another suggestion which said to hold back some of the cream in the initial ratio, make and refrigerate the ganache as usual, and add the held-back amount of cream to the ganache the next day and whip it to make it lighter. Any thoughts on this ?


You can either reduce the amount of chocolate in your original recipe (or increase the cream by a little), or just make your ganache as usual, and add more cream at the end while you're whipping. Either/or. For me, I just find it easier to make my ganache to my perfect ratio in the first place, and whip. It's just less thinking that way. When I'm at work, I like to make things as easy as possible.


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

chefpeon said:


> You can either reduce the amount of chocolate in your original recipe (or increase the cream by a little), or just make your ganache as usual, and add more cream at the end while you're whipping. Either/or. For me, I just find it easier to make my ganache to my perfect ratio in the first place, and whip. It's just less thinking that way. When I'm at work, I like to make things as easy as possible.


Very good point! Thank you again /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif.


----------

